# Авиация > Гражданская авиация >  Вопросы к летчикам ГВФ - задавайте что хотите узнать.

## Olkor

Есть возможность пообщаться с летчиками ГВФ, не действующими, так что можно по задавать практически любые вопросы с приличными шансами на честный ответ.

----------


## Olkor

Есть возможность поговорить с ГСС Янченко, пока единственным в Союзе посадившим самолет после подрыва. Если есть вопросы - задавайте.

----------


## APKAH

> Есть возможность пообщаться с летчиками ГВФ, не действующими, так что можно по задавать практически любые вопросы с приличными шансами на честный ответ.


Вероятно всё же с пилотами ГА СССР, так как ГУ ГВФ переименовано слишком давно - в 1964 году. Интересно услышать любые комментарии по первому посту этой ветки.

----------


## Olkor

Корректнее все же считаю ГВФ, потому что не только СССР, и не военные. Можно Вас попросить ссылочки на наших гражданских на авиафорум перебросить? По структуре поспрашивать попробую, но он же ЛИ в Пулково был...

----------


## APKAH

> Можно Вас попросить ссылочки на наших гражданских на авиафорум перебросить? По структуре поспрашивать попробую, но он же ЛИ в Пулково был...


Немного не понял какие ссылки перебросить, ведь aviaforum.ru в отличии от данного, как раз и есть тематический форум по гражданской авиации. Есть ещё форум forumavia.ru, попробуйте создать ветку там - уверен там сразу будет множество вопросов по тематике ГВФ/МГА СССР.

----------


## Olkor

Да я там не зарегистрирован. Почитываю, но региться не хочу. Ссылки на интервью
http://www.airforce.ru/content/lyudi...m-egorovichem/
http://www.airforce.ru/content/lyudi...-l-epishkinym/
Например в черный ангар.

----------


## Fencer

> Да я там не зарегистрирован. Почитываю, но региться не хочу. Ссылки на интервью
> http://www.airforce.ru/content/lyudi...m-egorovichem/
> http://www.airforce.ru/content/lyudi...-l-epishkinym/
> Например в черный ангар.


Ссылки выложил здесь http://aviaforum.ru/threads/obscheis...aja-cha.40746/

----------

